# Spinnaker



## Tumblindice (Apr 3, 2022)

I would like to hear from other memebers.  Worst customer service ever!.. Over i hour waits on the phone.  Interval International is worse. Booking systems very difficult to negotiate. Are there any revierws on this site? If so how to find them. Thanks


----------



## mcsteve (Apr 7, 2022)

If you are referring to Spinnaker Resorts, I’ve only been an owner for a few years but have found them very responsive. I am a deeded weeks owner (not a points account) and stay during my allotted week so don’t deal with II or RCI for my reservations.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 7, 2022)

Spinnaker is Holiday Inn Vacation Club?


----------



## mcsteve (Apr 8, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Spinnaker is Holiday Inn Vacation Club?


No. Spinnaker Resorts is a different company.


----------



## pangodad (May 9, 2022)

I'm there now. At Bluewater in Hilton Head.
Great experience.
Usually little wait on phone. But that depennds on how many people are trying to book their floating weeks or ask questions.
Representatives are always patient and very helpful.


----------



## escanoe (May 10, 2022)

I have always enjoyed staying at their Waterside location at HHI (trade in through RCI) and have had a pleasant experience. I have heard of some pains from owners. It may be relevant to note I NEVER attend timeshare sales presentations or updates other than HOA meetings.

@elaine is or was a long-term owner with Spinnaker.


----------



## elaine (May 10, 2022)

escanoe said:


> @elaine is or was a long-term owner with Spinnaker.


yes. I am an owner for 15+ years. We bought after staying 2X (1-4 rule). I've never had any issues with Waterside or Spinnaker. I've called for various reasons over the years, including inadvertent double payment this spring for annual fees--accting dept credited $ back in 2 days. We only attended 1 "owners' update" years ago (purpose to sell Bluewater--they offered to credit full price paid for your Spinnaker deed (which they were flipping into an internal flex program). When we told the rep our resale purchase price, he said, "it's not worth it for you--keep what you have and enjoy." And we have! It's a very well-run resort with consistently reasonable annual fees. I'd recommend it to anyone looking for a non-hotel branded timeshare on HHI. We prefer it over BW due to great location near Coligny, but other seems to like BW.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 10, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Spinnaker is Holiday Inn Vacation Club?


Holiday Inn Club Vacations is Orange Lake.


----------



## tschwa2 (May 10, 2022)

I don't know if Spinnaker resale owners get discounted rentals and also I believe Bluewater retail owners get an AC each year in II (above the normal ones that everyone gets) that resale owners may not get.  I don't think those are enough reasons not to buy resale.  Spinnaker sold (and is still available as resale) fixed weeks at Waterside.  Those exchange through RCI.  If you see floating weeks they are part of Spinnaker flexible ownership (SFO) and you do have to prepay to reserve and can reserve up to a year in advance.  SFO and Bluewater exchanges through Interval.  You can not select weeks 24-34 if you are depositing in interval.


----------



## gumbow719 (May 25, 2022)

escanoe said:


> I have always enjoyed staying at their Waterside location at HHI (trade in through RCI) and have had a pleasant experience. I have heard of some pains from owners. It may be relevant to note I NEVER attend timeshare sales presentations or updates other than HOA meetings.
> 
> @elaine is or was a long-term owner with Spinnaker.


Just stayed 3 weeks in 3 bedrm Southwind Villas..get in there, 2 bicycles, miles of paths quick to beach , inside the Plantation..By the way Waterside can get into Spinnaker Plantation..take your own bikes park and cycle


----------



## dougp26364 (May 28, 2022)

Tumblindice said:


> I would like to hear from other memebers.  Worst customer service ever!.. Over i hour waits on the phone.  Interval International is worse. Booking systems very difficult to negotiate. Are there any revierws on this site? If so how to find them. Thanks



We’ve owned in Branson since 2006, but our resort want initially with Spinnaker. They took over management of French Quarter when it went into bankruptcy and then bought the contract when the bankruptcy was settled.

My experience is Spinnaker is a middle of the road, small timeshare company with few destinations. Their sales staff has generally ranked among the worst we’ve dealt with as far as honesty. Spinnaker is also difficult to deal with if you want to sell your timeshare, putting up hurdles such as requiring the buyer pay a couple of years MF’s in advance and NOT allowing the seller to write the check.

Overall we haven’t had bad customer service. The MF’s are inexpensive and that’s reflected in the resort quality. For instance Insignia TV’s rather than LG quality, an old as the hills and noisy whirlpool dishwasher, old washer/dryer set, ancient and worn out furniture. Essentially they keep MF’s low by replacing items only after they outlived their usefulness or it breaks. We’ve owned since 2006 and all that’s been replaced that I could tell was the refrigerator, the TV’s, they removed the gas fireplace and replaced it with a TV cabinet. That’s seems to have been the extent of the renovations. From pictures I’ve taken over the years, the microwave, stove, washer dryer and dishwasher are all the same.

On one hand this is responsible fiscal management. On the other hand it makes the resort feel old, worn out and cheap. The again, if we had wanted Marriott in Branson, we’ve had purchased Marriott. We wanted someth8ng affordable and that’s what Spinnaker provides. Affordable, reasonable accommodations.


----------



## Tumblindice (Jun 19, 2022)

Thank you Doug.  Your take on the furnishings and appliances is spot on. Presently we are waiting for customer service to return a call since Thursday!


----------

